# Calico



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

Is there anything paticular that is more important about this breed? I think that they are cute!


----------



## vanillasugar (Nov 11, 2004)

Calico isn't a breed, it's a colour pattern. You can get many different breeds in a calico pattern, but the one thing that's special about them is that they are *nearly* always females. You'd be hard pressed to find a male calico


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

vanillasugar said:


> Calico isn't a breed, it's a colour pattern. You can get many different breeds in a calico pattern, but the one thing that's special about them is that they are *nearly* always females. You'd be hard pressed to find a male calico


 Not a breed? Hmm. My cat book says it is a breed. Thanks vanillasugar. Read my thread in forum help and suggestions about screen saver won't workd. It is about the screen saver you made!


----------



## Padunk (Oct 20, 2003)

Yep, my Elly is a calico and she's just a Domestic Short Hair. Doesn't change how much I love her though. :heart


----------



## Sol (Feb 20, 2003)

It really doesn't matter what the books say, many of the "mainstream" books are full of misleading information.

Calico is simply a color. It's a tortie and white cat. Just like black is a color and not a breed, calico is a color, not a breed.


----------



## jennifer2 (Mar 5, 2005)

Yep, it's a color. My Korbel is a calico, although her dominant color is black, not white.










That's right about calico's being female (genetic thing), the other neat thing is that if you can find a male, he's gonna be sterile.

Jennifer


----------



## Superkitties (Jan 30, 2004)

Holy cow, Korbel is one......ummmm.........hecka big-boned kitty! That is a hilarious pic, love the doggy expression. *Foiled again!*


----------



## jennifer2 (Mar 5, 2005)

:lol: :lol: :lol: 

That was during her heavy phase-she topped the scales at 15lbs. I tried for years to get her to loose a few pounds, then when she finally started to loose I was very proud until my vet told me she's diabetic 8O Appparently it wasn't the diet after all.....
The pic is a little misleading, Bear was only 6months old or so at the time, so her head easily fit through the cat door-that's not a doggy door.

Jennifer


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

catlover_2004 said:


> Not a breed? Hmm. My cat book says it is a breed.


Your cat book is wrong.  If it says that, then I wouldn't trust much else that it has to say about cats -- this is a pretty basic piece of info.


----------



## Feral Fan (Feb 9, 2005)

catlover_2004 said:


> My cat book says it is a breed.


Hmmmm, catlover_2004... this makes me very suspicious. Who wrote this book? Is her name something like "Scarlet Kitty"? This sounds like just the sort of thing MY calico might be telling people! I can just see it now... "Hi my name is Scarlet and I am a purebred Calico!" That silly kitty WOULD think that she is a purebred (clearly not the case as not only are calicos not a breed, but I happen to know all of the rest of her family is grey and fluffy! :roll: )

Oh well, she sure is pretty, so she can think what she wants! (We must keep our calicos from getting together and starting their own forum though, they'll find some way to declare themselves a breed... then where will we be! The one thing about calicos, they are princesses the lot of them... and they will rule a household!)


----------

